# Archery game



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

Try this one out its kinda fun
http://www.wolfcom.ca/appleshooter.htm


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i got a 16...i found out the pattern/trick


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

ive got to 16 about 7 times now... i dont think you can go past it...no matter where you shoot he gets speared in his neck


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

16 is as high as I got too.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

15 is as far as I can get.


----------

